# can anyone please identify my rabbit breed?



## Alaskahmed (Apr 16, 2018)

Please help me identify this meat rabbit, she is 5.5 lbs and maybe 3 months old but I'm not sure about the age.
Thank you so much.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Apr 16, 2018)

Best of luck in finding your bun's breed


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 16, 2018)

She most likely is New Zealand or a cross with NZ. Her color is Chestnut. I have a buck that looks a lot like her and he is a NZW x Silver Fox cross.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 16, 2018)

Ears remind me of a Flemish giant. She looks like she'll get big.


----------



## Alaskahmed (Apr 17, 2018)

You guys are awesome!
Thank you very much.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 17, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Ears remind me of a Flemish giant.


Yeah, they do.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 17, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Ears remind me of a Flemish giant. She looks like she'll get big.



I thought so, too -also the feet. 5.5 lbs is awfully small for a 12-week-old Flemish, but since the age is questionable, I'm thinking if that's a pure Flemish, it's a lot younger than 3 months. Also, Flemish don't do "Chestnut," they have a slightly different version of the color that is called "Sandy."


----------

